# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  Tell me what you want

## Dave wow

i have asked this question about marines and i amasking the same for trops WHAT DO YOU FISH KEEPERS WANT FROM US RETAILERS? I am trying to get into the heads of our customers and see what we can do to improve. any help will be most appreciated.

----------

